# The Paradox - High-End Stainless Steel iPod Nano Watch Kit



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

This is a high-end stainless steel iPod Nano watch conversion kit designed by a friend of mine. It has a brushed finished stainless steel body, top down industrial design, interchangeable straps and external buttons. Here are some photos:
























titanium plated

There are more photos and details at allgeekeverything.com

Any feedback would be great.

Thanks,
Jig

*Message approved by Ernie Romers, site owner


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

cool design... too bad the nano doesn't have Bluetooth capabilities


----------



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

thanks. although the nano doesn't have bluetooth capabilities, if you are trying to use headphones with this watch you can buy headphones with a bluetooth adapter that plugs into the 30-pin dock connector on the side


----------



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

new photo of the back engraved and the Paradox with another strap

















there is only twelve days left and we still need 50% funding to make the Paradox into a reality so if you can spread the word that would be great because we need backers. *if you make a pledge, no money is deducted from your account unless the project is funded so you don't lose any money.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

that's really cool.. it's possible that this was late to the game.. unfortunate if not enough people back it to be mass produced


----------



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

thanks man. ten days left and a little less than 50% funding needed so hopefully we can get big push in this last stretch to fund the project. new photo just arrived of the black stainless steel prototype. Combined with a black strap you can get a really nice all black finish.









ten days left. Let's make the Paradox into a reality. Visit the project at The Paradox - A Premium Stainless Steel iPod Nano Watch Kit by Kunal Sheth - Kickstarter
*If you pledge money, no money is deducted from your account unless the project is funded so you don't lose money.


----------



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

sorry for another update, but it is probably one of the last. i have new high-res photos of the black stainless steel Paradox with a black and red strap that I wanted to share. I truly believe this is the best version of the product and really think it is a very fashionable, modern timepiece.

































If you would like to see more pics visit allgeekeverything.com and if you would like to get your own paradox, make a pledge at The Paradox - A Premium Stainless Steel iPod Nano Watch Kit by Kunal Sheth - Kickstarter because there are only 5 days left. Also, I would love to get any and all feedback of what you guys think of the watch because there have been hundred of views of the thread but barely any responses and especially if you are not interested in funding the product because I am curious if it is the price, the watch, or anything else that is discouraging you from pledging money for the watch. Your time and response is greatly appreciated.


----------



## phattbam (Apr 19, 2010)

I think it's the actual cost. and the downside of the ipod nano only displaying the time when you press the button. I for one really wanted one of these metal ipod nano watch kits but then worried about using it when I wash my hands or such.


----------



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

hey thanks for your feedback. the cost for the watch kit is high, but you are paying for high quality stainless steel unlike the many other cheap plastic watch kits. also, it is actually cheaper and better quality than the main ipod nano watch kit on the market the Lunatik, which costs $79. as far as worrying about the watch when u wash ur hands, the Paradox fully encloses the nano unlike other watch kits which just are clip in designs and just like any other traditional watch, if a couple drops of water touches the watch, nothing will happen


----------



## Shawnny (Mar 12, 2010)

How wide are the straps, in mm's? I would like to put on my own strap.


----------



## jigsawpuzzle33 (May 11, 2011)

sorry for the late response. the strap is between 21 and 22mm.

if anyone wants anymore information about the paradox you can visit our website at allgeekeverything.com


----------

